# 2006 GTI Premum 7 and Ipod



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

ok so i ordered a blitzsafe mlink1 v5 and sat pass 1 for my 2006 gti i went to install it today and nothing 
i tried it without the sat pass adapter and with it it wont pick up my ipod 
i have a 3rd gen ipod touch and a 2006 gti (MKV) with the premuim 7 raido with dash 6 cd changer 
i had it hooked up correctly nothing 
anyone able to help me out here


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 2006 GTI Premum 7 and Ipod (JettaGT8V80)*

anyone 
2 emails to enfig went unanswered


----------



## MerK (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 GTI Premum 7 and Ipod (JettaGT8V80)*

Not sure, I have the same blitxsafe unit hooked up to my premium 7 in my 06 passat and it works fine. Just press cd twice and it recognized the ipod as the changer. Once in changer mode you cannot press any cd track or change buttons or you will need to reset the radio.
Does the ipod light up when it is hooked up to the cable?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 2006 GTI Premum 7 and Ipod (MerK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MerK* »_Not sure, I have the same blitxsafe unit hooked up to my premium 7 in my 06 passat and it works fine. Just press cd twice and it recognized the ipod as the changer. Once in changer mode you cannot press any cd track or change buttons or you will need to reset the radio.
Does the ipod light up when it is hooked up to the cable? 

ok i must be doing somethgin wrong then 
i hook it up i hit the cd button twice then it says no something like "no ext cd"
question do i hook the ipod up AFTER i hit the button twice or before or does it not matter at all 
and nothing happnens when i hook up the ipod i just loose the volume on it thats it 
im gonna attempt to reinstall it again this weekend


----------



## MerK (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: 2006 GTI Premum 7 and Ipod (JettaGT8V80)*

It can be on ext cd even without the ipod hooked up. It just says disc 1 track 99 I believe. So if it isn't letting you get that far it must be something between the blitzsafe and the radio.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 2006 GTI Premum 7 and Ipod (MerK)*

i got it figured out today 
apparently the screw i was using fro ground wasnt backed by any metal just plastic thus creating no ground point 
works just fine now


----------

